# New to rving



## holwinger (Aug 10, 2019)

Hello all I am looking at a1999 Allegro Bay 37' diesel pusher it is clean for the year he is asking 27K  it has 60000 miles  is this a good deal and what kind of gas mpg can I look at I will bae pulling a two horse trailer and are they anything I should look at with this home?
Eddie in Golden, ms


----------



## 2floating (Sep 2, 2019)

Parents had a 2005, bought on my recommendation - I will NEVER recommend a Tiffin again. I fell for the hype without looking beyond the surface. Like so many others theirs too made the trip back to Red Bay, the "fixes" didn't last the trip home. I spent more time working on theirs in the time they owned it than I have ours since 1999.

Friends owned an Allegro Bus, same deal. Beautiful on the outside, nothing but problems, including structural issues.

Many people like their Tiffins, I'm not one of them. I'd keep looking.


----------



## PatrickS (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm also new in RVing. Me and my wife plan a big round-the-USA trip next year and now we're lookig for reliable RV dealer. Already read many reviews on the web and Camping World FAQs The last one seems to be not bad. Can you say smth about it?
Thanks!


----------

